# Do pigeons like sand?



## Pijlover (May 5, 2010)

I have a big size pot or two which is filled with sand all the time, and they like to peck small stones from it and seem like they enjoy it, specially after taking bath they like to be on these pots like they are taking sun bath, is this a good healty activity?

sometimes a few of them start pecking on the wall and like they are eating concrete from it though grit is also present with them all the time which contains oyster shell and granite, also whenever they are free to go in the aviary they rush to peck from the corner/bottom of the wooden structure, sometimes i feel they could eat something wrong and get sick, is this usual ? 

they also throw most of the grit out of the pot while enjoying having it, how can i avoid it?hope thats not TOO many questions


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

I recently had a bucket of sand left over from filling a hole in the yard , my pigeons were constantly at the bucket picking about in it .....so YES from me !


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Yeah they love it.

Pigeons are naturally from seacliffs and as I understand it they would generally fly miles inland for fresh food and water but they tend to get their grits and minerals from the clay, seashells, salt and sand around their natural habitat.

Mine love a bit of sand, with regards to them spilling the grit, I have found pick pots good but only filled about quarter full. Aside from that you could try feeding them one type of grit in each pot, that way they do not tend to "dig out the good stuff"

My birds also go hard on the dirt in a certain area of my yard when they are bathing, I figured its under where I used to feed a charcoal piminix mineral to my birds so they seem to be getting the last of that out of the dirt, I have not seen any ill effects from it. Infact the birds that get out and have access to this are by far the healthiest.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*We used to keep it inside aviary as the floor, and cleaned it regurlarly. It worked ideally as it was in the aviary and we replaced it regurlarly. The the birds picking at it and hanging out there.*


----------



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

I used to use bought sand as a floor covering and i swear my birds got worms from it, as i noticed when i wormed them. Worm your birds just to make sure and let us know what happens, i could be wrong but the bird i noticed that had them had a broken wing and was never out and was wormed when i got her.
Kurps


----------



## Pijlover (May 5, 2010)

Sand could be a source but only if its not cleaned regularly

But i'll check


----------



## BFG (Mar 6, 2012)

Late reply, but mine also do this. The soil is naturally quite sandy here and whenever it rains you get a buildup of sand between the paving stones. My two birds will spend a good session every day picking away at this, also preferably after a bath and when the sun is baking down on the paving. They also like something in the asphalt of the driveway and whatever invisible goodness exists by the wall in the corner of the garden.

Interesting though isn't it? I've done so much research on a balanced diet and all the supplements you could need, and supply my birds with it all, including several types of grit. And yet they only eat the grit when they are locked in for a while, like when I moved them to their new house. When they are free they hardly touch the grit, obviously preferring something they find outside. They also seem much happier and more lively & healthy when they are free to find their own supplements and grit. I guess they will always know better than us


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

They are probably going after different minerals that they need. You can buy a mineral grit bucket that they absolutely love, from Vitaking, which has lots of different things in it, and mineral blocks from pigeon supplies. You can leave them in the loft whole or crumble them upl


----------



## Bella_F (Nov 29, 2008)

Hi Pijlover!

I would love to provide my pigeons with beach sand. The salt can act as an antibacterail/antifungal, and also control worm eggs (only beach sand- not unsalted sand).

The sand itself is also decent grit (like the others mentioned). If I lived near a beach I would use sand as my substrate for my enclosures for sure!

I know what you mean about worrying about them pecking at everything! I suppose its how they build up their immune systems, but it can get them into trouble too.


----------



## scmona (Sep 6, 2012)

Does the grit you can buy at walmart work just as well?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

The grit you buy at Walmart is too small. That would be for much smaller birds. Really won't do a pigeon any good. They need Pigeon grit, which isn't as fine as for smaller caged birds.


----------



## scmona (Sep 6, 2012)

Jay3, should I get a different grit then for my doves? Is the walmart stuff too small?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Walmart sells dove grit?


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

I buy the grit from the bird farm and my doves like it.It has chunks of stuff init and my doves like it better than Wal-mart or Petsmart's brand or type.


----------

